# Hydroponic System



## Smileyboy23 (Feb 23, 2006)

Here's a link that surely gives you an indication. 
http://www.simplyhydro.com/system.htm


----------



## Mutt (Feb 23, 2006)

Indication of what???


----------



## Eggman (Feb 23, 2006)

yeah, what is being indicated? You smoking that reefer... man...


----------

